# Fivics equipment, what do you think of it?



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

They are a young company so they don't have the same reputation as others like Win&Win and Hoyt. However that is not a reflection of quality. I have not owned a Fivics bow, but I have used many accessories from them. The results were mixed. I got some really really good products, and some not so nice ones.... For instance, I bought a Polite 3 finger tab from them. Marvelous little thing to shoot with. Very high quality tab that was ergonomic in the hand. Yet, I bought the Fivics flethching jig which was somewhat junky and not well made. It broke after a year. The base just randomly separated from the rotating arrow vise. Had to garbage it. 
All that being said, I have heard on many occasion that Fivics is getting better and better. People used to shame them for making "GMX clones" and not being original. A few of their bows are really similar looking to top end Hoyt. They had a very small line of entry to mid level bows in the beginning, but now they have an extensive line up with high end equipment with originality to it that is even seen in pro hands now. Marco Galiazzo from Italy uses a Fivics Titan X2 riser with the Titan limbs. Their stabilizers are gaining popularity as well.

Overall, I think they are a good company. I feel like they did a lot of R&D and have greatly improved over the years. Their bows have certainly improved. Their finger tabs have always been killer. That's what Fivics is best known for.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Customer service is not what i would call good. They wont even answer questions on facebook. 

I was told by Lancaster Archery, that they couldnt even get a response from Fivics regarding out of stock items. I guess if you are in Korea, you can get gear and company response. Outside of that, good luck.


Been trying to buy their Trolley bag for my wife for over a year. Doesnt seem to exist. 

I prefer to deal with companies that actually can sell product, and can actually respond to questions or have some customer service.

I only see Fivics have anything at Vegas shoot, and even that guy no longer works for Fivics.

Chris


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

My son has a left hand fivics riser. Quality and finish is high. Too bad to hear about the customer service hopefully we never need it.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

No complains. They usually distribute through Europe, Italy mainly, so that's where the customer service is. Quality has been right up there. It's has much, much bigger market share in Europe than in the US.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

had，have some fivics products. love it but have same issue here: NO response whatever

Love the new fv500 sight and titan plus riser. Emailed them, left msg for them. NO left hand fv500 and titan plus riser could be found on any resources, also of course, no email or phone call back as well...

I got those fivics products by 2nd hand trade or the only time I visit the fivics center at korea....


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

There's no point whatsoever trying to reach them in Korea. If Lancaster doesn't know, RGP in Italy or JVD in Netherlands usually answer within a day any queries, plus they probably have 100x Fivics stock Lancaster has. They don't really stock LH bows, since there's no such thing as LH archer in Korea.


----------



## Celeriter (Mar 20, 2016)

For customer service, I would contact them directly at [email protected]. Robert Kim does a good job with replying to e-mails. I had an issue with a piece of equipment and he sent it to Lancaster and they had it shipped to me in a week. I didn't have to return the equipment either. Questions and concerns were also answered in a professional and timely manner. I believe he will be at Vegas 2017 and will bring product over for you if you have specific requests (I requested a few items unavailable in the US).


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

I shot a friend's Fivics riser that I think was the FX1. If that was the only riser left in the world for me to shoot I wouldn't feel sorry for myself. I rather liked it a lot. I think that model is in the 400 dollar range. Workmanship was very good and it simply felt good in my hand on release. I think I'm more riser sensitive than limb sensitive, meaning I find risers make a bigger difference in my shooting than limbs do. The Fivics riser I shot was very good for me.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ok, i just emailed Fivics at the email you provided. I will see if they respond. 


Chris


----------



## Emilio Collins (Jan 8, 2015)

In response to the customer service issues, I am surprised because I have actually had a great experience with them. I purchased their FV-200 sight, it is a great sight and after some shooting I noticed it was a little loose. What had happened was a small screw with a hex(hole thing) had popped out and gone into the abyss. I emailed them about the problem, they responded and asked for pictures of where the missing piece was from and a month later I received a box with two screws. The box came direct from Korea and the postage was around $15USD all for two small screws. That is good customer service.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Emilio Collins said:


> In response to the customer service issues, I am surprised because I have actually had a great experience with them. I purchased their FV-200 sight, it is a great sight and after some shooting I noticed it was a little loose. What had happened was a small screw with a hex(hole thing) had popped out and gone into the abyss. I emailed them about the problem, they responded and asked for pictures of where the missing piece was from and a month later I received a box with two screws. The box came direct from Korea and the postage was around $15USD all for two small screws. That is good customer service.


Sorry , $15 for 2 metric set screws is not a good price. There are many other places to pick up set screws.

I bought the NEET Leather Burgandy basket weave hip quiver. I don't need a giant label on all my gear. 

I wont need another quiver , they last forever with a little mink oil rubbed in. 

From what I have seen, Fivics sells to every price point. So you get what you pay for. Get some removable thread locker to hold the sight together until you upgrade.


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

Astroguy said:


> Sorry , $15 for 2 metric set screws is not a good price. There are many other places to pick up set screws.
> 
> I bought the NEET Leather Burgandy basket weave hip quiver. I don't need a giant label on all my gear.
> 
> ...



I think that Fivics paid the shipping.
Could be wrong. Hope not.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

by total fluke, i've ended up with a fivics riser tab and chest guard. i did not plan it, but i can't complain so far. i like how it all matches, but again, was not planned.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

I have had a couple Titan carbon/wood limbs, they seem to be great. I also have a stab that I got on sale really cheap from Lancaster, and it is really good quality as well.

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## Celeriter (Mar 20, 2016)

I bought their Titan X2 recently and it came with some imperfections. I was trying to get it replaced. Robert went above and beyond and is now planning to send me another one free of charge when they make another batch and I could keep the current one I have. Extremely quick email replies and polite as well. I don't think I've had better customer service.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

the 1500 look a bit overly "tactical" to me. I don't think picatinny rail mounted accessories are legal in competition :')


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

@theminoritydude do you have any idea when 1500 become available? thanks


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

It's started shipping. Check with your local dealer if they're taking orders for it.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

julle said:


> the 1500 look a bit overly "tactical" to me. I don't think picatinny rail mounted accessories are legal in competition :')



"Life, is a competition. Achieve your objectives, defeat your opponents with Picatinny."

This message was sponsored by ArcheryTalk. ArcheryTalk: Inversely proportional to the number of arrows one shoots.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Almost left out this one.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

theminoritydude said:


> It's started shipping. Check with your local dealer if they're taking orders for it.


are you one of them? becoz I could not find on LAS or ALT and local archery club doesnot take fivics order...


----------



## tomislaf (Dec 26, 2013)

theminoritydude said:


> Almost left out this one.
> 
> View attachment 5112081


That's their entry level riser, right?
What's it like?
They can be found for ~80€ (in EU, obviously).

I can't find their 11" CEX1900 short stabs anywhere in EU.
Any info if they will be shipping their supplies again?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

erickatgta said:


> are you one of them? becoz I could not find on LAS or ALT and local archery club doesnot take fivics order...


Just came back from Korea. Special order at the moment, check back with your dealer in about two weeks for the stabilizers.

According to local sources, some of the Korean archers are using it to great advantage over other stabilizers currently on the market. It's going to be pricey.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

tomislaf said:


> That's their entry level riser, right?
> What's it like?
> They can be found for ~80€ (in EU, obviously).
> 
> ...


This new version is reengineered with cast magnesium alloy. Will only be available next year.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/kbssports/videos/1619575055009448/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE


----------

